# Grancrete homes?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A product that I heard about several years ago has come back to my mind, so, I looked them up.

Grancrete is a spray concrete-like substance that bonds to just about anything allowing for a very fast build of a house from all kinds of "scrap" materials. It bonds to wood, metal, styrofoam, etc and creates a surface that can withstand temperatures in excess of 2,000° F - fire-proof home, shop, business, etc. It is also structurally strong enough to withstand just about anything that mother-nature wishes to throw at it.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

I've considered basically this idea for if I ever build. I am partial to monolithic domes and or a home built into a hill or partially underground. My thought is with living in the heart or tornado alley this would be a great material to use.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

my neighbor built his house this way.

Dang'est thing I have ever seen going up.

They are divorced now or I'd ask him about it for ya...IOW, he is gone...she is trying to sell the house, but no luck for three years. A lot of it has to do with it's construction, people just aren't willing to pay for that extra value of the home because of this.

Oh, he used styrofoam.


----------

